# Can you rescue adopt, sponsor Puppy in Harlan Ky shelter . Needs vet care.



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/11/110409-heartbreaking-puppy-harlan-ky.html


----------

